# Need YouTube Dog Trainer Recommendations



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Those were the first two channels I was going to recommend! 

I like this trainer:

Teaching Your Dog Impulse Control - FernDog Training
FernDog Training Channel - all videos

And here's two-part video by the popular Ian Dunbar:

Stay Proofing Ian Dunbar, Part 1
Stay Proofing Ian Dunbar, Part 2

Fenris, what specific areas does you dog have difficulty with impulse control? Is it jumping on others when greeting? Leash pulling? Grabbing food off the counters? Running around like he's crazy? Other members might have a specific strategy or video that could help. Let us know.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Vita said:


> Those were the first two channels I was going to recommend!
> 
> I like this trainer:
> 
> ...


Okay, Thanks, Vita!!!!!

Sisko has difficulty with calm greetings, leash pulling(getting better), and running around like he's crazy when someone comes home?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Stonnie Dennis is my favorite in terms of what I've actually learned from youtube trainers. I'll preface this that I don't agree with everything he says (though I'd say the same for any trainer on youtube). But I think his general approach to dog training has taught me so much, and has been way more influential and useful than any other trainer. He teaches more about how dogs think, and how to build a relationship with the dog you are training. It's not a recipe book. He focuses on incremental improvements and appropriate goal setting that are much more realistic to put to use in my own life. Not to mention that his videos are just super entertaining to watch. And each one is super long and thorough. You won't find things like "how to teach a dog to stay" but you will find things on how to make yourself more interesting to your dog, how to introduce your dog to different experiences, and how to deal with high distraction environments. The specific things he just teaches along the way.

That said, what's important is finding a trainer whose philosophy works for you and your dogs. Because a trainer is only useful if they bring real improvements to you and your dog.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Raindrops said:


> Stonnie Dennis is my favorite in terms of what I've actually learned from youtube trainers. I'll preface this that I don't agree with everything he says (though I'd say the same for any trainer on youtube). But I think his general approach to dog training has taught me so much, and has been way more influential and useful than any other trainer. He teaches more about how dogs think, and how to build a relationship with the dog you are training. It's not a recipe book. He focuses on incremental improvements and appropriate goal setting that are much more realistic to put to use in my own life. Not to mention that his videos are just super entertaining to watch. And each one is super long and thorough. You won't find things like "how to teach a dog to stay" but you will find things on how to make yourself more interesting to your dog, how to introduce your dog to different experiences, and how to deal with high distraction environments. The specific things he just teaches along the way.
> 
> That said, what's important is finding a trainer whose philosophy works for you and your dogs. Because a trainer is only useful if they bring real improvements to you and your dog.


Thank you, so much, Raindrops! I'm going to check him out now.

That's very true!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The key to crazies in those sorts of situations is making yourself more interesting than the other stuff. This is what many trainers call focused attention. There are two aspects to this, static and moving attention. Many dogs are not very good at either of them and some dogs excell with one of those things but not the other. Lily has great static attention, but wishy washy moving attention. Javelin has awesome moving attention, does beautiful heads up heeling, but still struggles with static attention. I have worked his static attention lots lately and it has improved significantly.

Look up the five cookie game. I have described it here and may even have a video of it. There are a number of links to videos I've made that are in the thread "Javelin's Road to Ring Ready" in the subforum on performance training.


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

I also love Stonie Dennis. 

Victoria Stillwell is another one to look up if you don’t already know her. I’ve read a couple of her books and find her TV show (they have clips on YouTube) to be entertaining and educational. 

Another one I like a lot is Tom Davis from Upstate Canine Academy. He also focuses on relationship building but will often work with challenging dogs as well. Even though I don’t have a dog with severe behavioral issues, it’s enlightening to see how he works with them and saves them from being surrendered to a shelter or put down.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

VanessaC said:


> I also love Stonie Dennis.
> 
> Victoria Stillwell is another one to look up if you don’t already know her. I’ve read a couple of her books and find her TV show (they have clips on YouTube) to be entertaining and educational.
> 
> Another one I like a lot is Tom Davis from Upstate Canine Academy. He also focuses on relationship building but will often work with challenging dogs as well. Even though I don’t have a dog with severe behavioral issues, it’s enlightening to see how he works with them and saves them from being surrendered to a shelter or put down.


That's another thing I've noticed watching different youtube trainers. They all kind of have their specialties. Some excel at working with difficult dogs with problem behaviors facing euthanasia, and others excel best at taking a puppy with a blank slate and turning it into a well balanced dog. The approaches are kind of different because there are different consequences for failure and different time frames expected for success. I've also noticed that some trainers work better with hard dogs and other work better with soft dogs. I really admire people who work with bully breeds but I know the techniques they use don't always translate for me.

I also like Victoria Stillwell. Though mainly I watch her show to marvel at the idiocy of the dog owners on it.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

My favorite : 




She has tons of videos on all subjects. She has 5 dogs and two of them are service dogs, although she doesn’t speak about it that much. I’ve never seen anyone have such composed, relaxed dogs in my life. All 5 of them, all through her training. At least one has a very anxious temperament but you could never tell if she hadn’t said it.


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> I also like Victoria Stillwell. Though mainly I watch her show to marvel at the idiocy of the dog owners on it.


Same.


----------



## carlymay (Dec 18, 2019)

Canine Performance & Larry Krohn


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

this was posted before, but Susan Garrett has set up free online training classes. I signed up for "it's yet choice" and I'm going to sign up for "recallers" too


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Fenris-wolf said:


> this was posted before, but Susan Garrett has set up free online training classes. I signed up for "it's yet choice" and I'm going to sign up for "recallers" too


I'll have to look those up!
Absolute Dogs is good too, I'm on an associated FB page called Naughty but Nice that has some decent resources too.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Starvt said:


> I'll have to look those up!
> Absolute Dogs is good too, I'm on an associated FB page called Naughty but Nice that has some decent resources too.


Okay, thank you!


----------



## Jkoo (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi, I know this thread is already 9 months old, but I really appreciate the references. As a first time dog owner, I'm overwhelmed by all the different youtube trainers, and it's helpful to have some recommendations to start with. So thank you everyone!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Jkoo said:


> Hi, I know this thread is already 9 months old, but I really appreciate the references. As a first time dog owner, I'm overwhelmed by all the different youtube trainers, and it's helpful to have some recommendations to start with. So thank you everyone!


Not on YouTube, but excellent:









Free Training Library


Ready To Start Your Training Journey? Explore Our Free Training Library Let’s Grow Your Dog’s Skill Set! The amount of skills a dog can learn is unlimited. We will help you transform your dog into the best possible version of himself. All About Puppy Training They are small, they are cute – and...




spiritdogtraining.com





SpiritDog also offers paid online courses, which can be extra helpful with all the covid training shutdowns.

Another favourite, Sophia Yin, is sadly no longer with us, but her legacy lives on:



https://m.youtube.com/c/SophiaYinDVM/featured


----------



## Jkoo (Feb 9, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Not on YouTube, but excellent:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! Thank you!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Jkoo said:


> Hi, I know this thread is already 9 months old, but I really appreciate the references. As a first time dog owner, I'm overwhelmed by all the different youtube trainers, and it's helpful to have some recommendations to start with. So thank you everyone!


I'm very happy to hear that this thread has helped you😄


----------



## Barkes (12 mo ago)

Teaching a dog with YouTube video tutorials is not a very cool idea, in my opinion. I am almost certain that direct contact between the dog and the trainer is needed. I trained in this profession. Becoming a dog obedience trainer is a great career path. In order to accurately understand how a dog behaves in a given situation, it is imperative to have constant contact with it. In addition, professional trainers know a variety of tricks that help, for example, to quickly memorize complex commands for a dog.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Barkes said:


> Teaching a dog with YouTube video tutorials is not a very cool idea, in my opinion. I am almost certain that direct contact between the dog and the trainer is needed.


This is a thread started when the US was going into Covid lockdown. I see this is your first post. Please pop over to member introductions and introduce yourself.


----------

